# Help getting to the JBR "the Beach" & "the Walk"



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all, I've been in Dubai for a few years now and I sometimes visit the JBR Beach in the morn for a visit to Eggspectation or the occasional lunch or brunch, but I have not ventured out there on weekend evenings in quite some time and when I did (about a year ago), it was mission to park with traffic + construction. I've heard they would make the main road between the walk and the beach a walking street (no driving). Perhaps a street market with food stalls, trucks and crafts like Thailand? (one can dream at least) Or the reoccurring "street, graffiti, art, sneakers" vibe thing that Dubai loves so much? Anyone heard anything?

Tram questions - I was wondering with the new tram and public transit, is there an easy way to take the fam and/or friends to the JBR strip on weekend eve's? Perhaps a park car > tram route?

Traffic question - I park to park under "the beach" in the day, good deal, but on weekend nights, I remember it was frustrating and time consuming. Is all the construction finished and it's a piece of cake to get in and out of there on weekend evenings? Or is it just packed with everyone cruising + traffic still?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You can walk faster than the tram most of the time, although you wouldn't want to in the summer.

The traffic is and will stay a nightmare for years to come IMO. The tram has made it worse by creating gridlock at a couple of junctions.

I took some friends on the 'Blue route' of the Big Bust Tour and it tool about 90 minutes to do a short distance and the driver refused to go close to the beach area as he said we would never get out. Nobody complained.

Best way there - take a boat from the Creek, around the coast and straight into the Marina. Not a single car is sight


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

nite said:


> Hi all, I've been in Dubai for a few years now and I sometimes visit the JBR Beach in the morn for a visit to Eggspectation or the occasional lunch or brunch, but I have not ventured out there on weekend evenings in quite some time and when I did (about a year ago), it was mission to park with traffic + construction. I've heard they would make the main road between the walk and the beach a walking street (no driving). Perhaps a street market with food stalls, trucks and crafts like Thailand? (one can dream at least) Or the reoccurring "street, graffiti, art, sneakers" vibe thing that Dubai loves so much? Anyone heard anything? Tram questions - I was wondering with the new tram and public transit, is there an easy way to take the fam and/or friends to the JBR strip on weekend eve's? Perhaps a park car > tram route? Traffic question - I park to park under "the beach" in the day, good deal, but on weekend nights, I remember it was frustrating and time consuming. Is all the construction finished and it's a piece of cake to get in and out of there on weekend evenings? Or is it just packed with everyone cruising + traffic still? Thanks in advance!


 Park in Marina Mall and then its just a short walk over bridge to JBR "The Beach". I live in Amwaj ( between Sofitel and Sheraton) and on a normal daily work commute traffic/tram is not an issue but i do tend to leave the car parked up on a weekend as it does get busy then


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep agree with above, straight into Marina Mall car park from SZR and walking to JBR from there will most likely be quicker than taking the tram one stop.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

You can just park at any tower, say you're visiting a friend living in 603, go inside the building and take the rear exit. Depending on which building you choose to park at, it could be a pretty short walk... 

One thing to keep in mind is that not all buildings have a guest parking...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't been to JBR Walk in years, it's mostly tourists and Arabs who go there. All overpriced chain restaurants, no?

But when visiting the Marina I do what the others have said: park in Marina Mall (easy access to/from Sheikh Zayed) and just walk to where I need to go. JBR would be a quick 20 minute walk and quicker than taking the tram.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I rarely go there too mainly because I do not want to get stuck in the traffic or search for the car park. If I park at Marina Mall then I decide to take a stroll along the Marina and eat at one of the restaurants there.

From what I heard there is free car park at Murjan building, I have no idea how busy is it though. I also heard that Sofitel has AED 50 valet parking which might make sense compared to AED 20 / hour car park. Also worth to mention if you are dining at one of the restaurants at the beach mall then 3 hours parking is complimentary.

I was once lucky to find a spot opposite KFC and I left the car there for most of the day, but with these "bays" it is hard to say whether it is allowed to park there or not.

Overpriced restaurants? Maybe, but there are some nice restaurants like Eat Greek, La Postreria (shisha with amazing view) etc.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Froglet said:


> You can just park at any tower, say you're visiting a friend living in 603, go inside the building and take the rear exit. Depending on which building you choose to park at, it could be a pretty short walk...


Hmm - wonder if that's the reason why my guests rarely find parking in the visitor's parking anymore.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

w_man said:


> Hmm - wonder if that's the reason why my guests rarely find parking in the visitor's parking anymore.


I am sure that is indeed one of the reasons. It's pity for the people living there and their visitors. Personally, I haven't been to JBR/Marina for about 6 months. If I do I either take a taxi or park in Marina Mall and walk. Standing in traffic is something I try to avoid as much as I can.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the intel everyone! Parking at the Marina Mall and then taking the stroll sounds like the best move. I appreciate all the input.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Froglet said:


> Standing in traffic is something I try to avoid as much as I can.


Indeed - being in a car in traffic is much safer.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I do what Froglet does, get a taxi which can drop you close by before the traffic stupidity starts and you are only a 5 minute walk away, if you don't know the area then just keep Google Maps open.


----------

